# Where does MPAC take place?



## mike_09_soccer (27 Apr 2010)

Hey guys, i was just wondering if MPAC always take place in Borden or if they rotate to different locations?

 I apologize if this question has been answered, i am new to the site and i couldnt seem to find any info on it. 

Cheers
iper:


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (27 Apr 2010)

Borden be the place, good luck.


----------

